# Show Us Your Watches That Are Bezel Free



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

After the last few threads, I thought I would throw this question out to the forum. Going through all my watches, over 90% of them have bezels







and no it's not all divers but also includes some chornographs









Anyway here are a couple of mine that are bezel free


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sure there's more; but there is this Omega F300


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've got three bezel free watches

*Stowa Marine Original*










*Archimede Pilot Chronograph*










*Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Day/Date*


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Most of mine are bezel-free







because I sold most of the others









Festina 6713










1950s Oris Cal 461










1963 Seiko 66










1973 Seiko 7005-2000










Seiko Premier


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Oops


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Because of my love of divers watches it's probably no surprise that I have very few watches without either an internal or external bezel. In fact of my current top 40 only 2 qualify -










Rich


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

No bezel & not many hands


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Most of my collection is bezel free, a few examples.....



Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement










*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels*










* Rotary Elite 200 Metres*










*Services Despatch Rider c 1920`s*


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Notoriously bezel free diver!!










and my favourite bezel free










paul


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Like some others, I don't have many watches without some form of bezel, either external or internal.

The one on the left is also my Saturday watch, but now on a bracelet.










These are two of the watches that sparked my interest in watches



















Finally, a couple of quartz jobs


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

how's this:


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, there's this that I have on today










Zeno Aviator style that I had on earlier










Oris Artelier










Citizen Auto










Poljot Alarm










and my RLT30 but that would require another post and I can't be bothered and everyone knows what one of them looks like anyway.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Ball Fireman










Vostok 1943










Hamilton Neilson










Citizen 7


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Hmm, 23 watches in the collection (plus one G-Shock), of which 14 don't have bezels, so maybe I buck a trend round here?

Here's my most recent bezel-free acquisition:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Most of my collection is bezel free


Mine too....I could post in this Topic for weeks on end...







So what shall I post....?

My rarest watches....only two known to exist.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well you didn't specify wrist!







So here is my 1885 Seth Thomas. Actually of my 300+ wrists, more than 98% don't have a bezel. (I assume you are referring to rotating diver style bezels)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Services Despatch Rider c 1920`s*


Now that your collection is moving way upmarket, Mac, I'm sure you don't really want that smelly old Services watch lowering the tone..

I know a bloke as might give you a quid for it...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Atlantic worldmaster (still no information or age etc..) and my Seiko 5 military (pic nicked from net due to me being lazy!)









Atlantic










Seiko 5


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Most of mine are bezel-free. Here's a few:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Services Despatch Rider c 1920`s*
> ...


Cheeky bugger









The Despatch Rider is up market









Keep an watch on Ebay, they do appear every now & then, often in working order which IMO ain`t bad for a circa 1920s watch with an unjeweled pin-pallet movement & Steve at Ryte Time will work on them if they do need some TLC


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hmmmmm

edox on bund










everite vortic










bulova with fancy lugs










a couple of these










aka alba ( by seiko i think..)










and hundreds and hundreds more....

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

and a few ruskies though i don't own all of them now.........














































john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

british














































john


----------

